# Plantex Csm+B



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi fellow NC'er!

I dose mine dry. I use various spoon sizes for all my dry ferts.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

i dose mine dry too


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

dogg76 said:


> This can be dry dosed right? I just don't wanna mix up a stock solution...


Plantex CSM+B dosed dry in a small tank isn't a great idea...by small, I mean less than, hmmm, 40 gallons. Above that, at least you can begin to measure it out...


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

jhoetzl said:


> Plantex CSM+B dosed dry in a small tank isn't a great idea...by small, I mean less than, hmmm, 40 gallons. Above that, at least you can begin to measure it out...


I have a 30g that I dose dry with CSM+B. Just sprinkle it behind the spray bar and it is mixed.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

jhoetzl said:


> Plantex CSM+B dosed dry in a small tank isn't a great idea...by small, I mean less than, hmmm, 40 gallons. Above that, at least you can begin to measure it out...


I've got the 1/8, 1/16 and 1/32 teaspoons that go by the names dash, pinch and smidgen. I got mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $2.99. I also have the 1/4, 1/3, 1/2, 1 and 1.5 tsp plus a 1 tablespoon on a set. I got this kit at one of the dollar stores. 

Using the EI method, the 1/32 tsp is just fine for dosing Plantex CSM+B for 10 to 20 gallon tanks. For 20 to 40 gallon tanks use the 1/16 tsp. And for 40 to 60 gallon tanks, use the 1/8 tsp.

Here's what the EI method guide says:

General Dosing Guideline for High Light and Well Planted Aquariums 

10- 20 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/8 tsp KN03 (N) 3x a week 
+/- 1/32 tsp KH2P04 (P) 3x a week
+/- 1/32 tsp (2ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

20-40 Gallon Aquariums 
+/- ¼ tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/16 tsp (5ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

40-60 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- 1/8 tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- 1/8 (10ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

60 – 80 Gallon Aquariums
+/- 3/4 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ¼ tsp (20ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

100 - 125 Gallon Aquarium 
+/- 1 1/2 tsp KN03 3x a week
+/- ½ tsp KH2P04 3x a week
+/- ½ tsp (30ml) Trace Elements 3x a week
50% weekly water change

As you can see, I have all the spoon sizes that I need for tanks ranging from 10 gallons to 125 gallons. All I paid for them was $3.99 plus tax.

I have scales and lab bottles too so I can make up solutions if I want to but, the dry way sure is much easier.


----------



## Bstuver (Jan 26, 2006)

What happens if I overdosed the plantex CSM+B? I read the sticky at the top of the thread and thought that you were supposed to add the ml dry so I converted them.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

algae i think, but i think you'll just be fine just make sure the next dosing is right :thumbsup:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

If you think that you may have a problem, water changes will fix it.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah! WC will do the trick


----------



## Bstuver (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

You're very welcome.


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

How're you guys dosing the boron? Why doesn't Greg just put the boron in there?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

andrewwl said:


> How're you guys dosing the boron? Why doesn't Greg just put the boron in there?


I believe the *+B* part is the Boron in Plantex CSM*+B*. I'm not adding any extra Boron.

If you're not sure; just pm or email GW with this question.


----------



## matti2uude (Mar 4, 2009)

Where can I get the Plantex CSM*+B? *I live in Toronto. Thanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Do I have to post the "Holy Thread Resurrection, Batman!" picture again? =p

www.aquariumfertilizer.com might ship to Canada; last time I heard, they did. Rex Grigg ships to Canada too.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Proves the search feature is working.


----------



## brendan_1001 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just north of you so was wondering the same thing. I sent an email in to aquariumfertilizer.com this past weekend and they replied that they do ship to Canada. They mail it through Priority USPS.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

matti2uude said:


> Where can I get the Plantex CSM*+B? *I live in Toronto. Thanks


Plant Products chealated Turf Micronutrient Mix is the same as CSM plus it adds 1.3% B.

Check out this APC thread. Some of PLantex's products are available in Canada and not the USA.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...back/31571-best-micros-te-fertilizer-pps.html


----------



## manny (May 24, 2009)

hi
left c what about he dry weight do you happen to know the weight for the 40-60 gal and 100-125 gal category?


----------

